# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  paul

## chance

does anyone else hate this character(wait for it,'no i think hes great')

----------


## Katy

no i agree. He really gets on my nerves. i dont know why he just does

----------


## chance

thanks,i have nothing against gays or transexuals etc but i just don' think what they did last night with him dressed up as a women in a club was appropriate viewing for a 7pm show? bet i get a revolt now!

----------


## Jemma

It's strange at times he makes me cringe but at others I think that he is quite a good character. He's not the best actor but I wouldn't say that he annoys me. The one thing that annoys me though, nothing to do with the actual character, but he looks italian and neither Val or Rodney (who i think are meant to be his parents LOL confused   :Searchme:  ) look Italian at all.

----------


## mw0390

i think he is one of those characters u love to hate

----------


## dddMac1

Paul gets on my nerves as well

----------


## chec2k

I think his relationship with Emily, is really far stretched.

----------


## Rory18

but there are people like that in real life so do you not think it adds a bit of realityok it was on at 7pm but it would be easier to explain to your kids what a transexual is if they seen 1 on tv rather than at the local supermarket where a young child is more likely to make some sort of comment

----------


## chance

ive got to be honest when the scene with him in a dress was on i kept turning over so my son didnt see.

----------


## Rory18

i dont really blame you but i still think ive made a valid point

----------


## Jade

Paul is not a transexual, he's just doing a cabret act. You get them all the time on hols!!

I could understand your point Chance as you have got to think of your kids but he is not a man that wants to be a women he's just doing it for entertainment value.  Its very different to a guy who dresses up in womens clothes full time

----------


## chance

yeah true but i just don't think they should really show it at that time of night.but his whole character in general is annoying,the way he speaks etc!

----------


## brenda1971

I find Pauls voice really grating

----------


## debbi

Yeah I agree and I cant see a valid reason for him to stay in Emmerdale or working behind the bar in The Woolpack - but there again he is 'the only gay in the village' !!

----------


## Rebecca Smith

I don't particularly like or dislike Paul, he's certainly a different type of character for Emmerdale to introduce though!

----------


## Sherbs

He is annoying and too camp.
I got no probs with gay people in soaps but he just goes too far.
And louise always calls on him if there is any trouble in the pub........oooooh what a scary thought......not.

----------


## Katy

i noticed that like the other night when the kings were fighting louise shouts "Paul" whereas in eastenders Den used to jump over the bar. Personally i'd find louise scarier than paul.

----------


## brenda1971

What I want to know is does Paul fancy Emily

----------


## Omnicube

No he's gay!!!!  That means he forms relationships with other consenting males!

Is emma walking yet?

----------


## brenda1971

What made me think was the way he was looking at emily last nite.Also Emma has started to take a few steps on her own so that is good

----------


## Omnicube

He is just very caring and gets on well with females!  Not everyone who smiles at each other and cares about each other wants to jump into bed with them! (Thank goodness!)

how old is emma now?

----------


## Keating's babe

I have actually warmed to Paul now and love his interaction with Emily.  I don't think Paul fancies Emily, they just have a great friendship.   :Smile:

----------


## Nurreven

Who is Paul?

----------


## Omnicube

I really like Paul, I think he's a great character!  He is honest and warm and I love his camp ways - he's also adds great comic moments!

----------


## Nurreven

Whoops, sorry, I though I was on the Corrie thread... lol... doh!

----------


## Omnicube

LMAO Nurreven!  Anyone would think you were being misled!  :Big Grin:

----------


## brenda1971

> I really like Paul, I think he's a great character!  He is honest and warm and I love his camp ways - he's also adds great comic moments!



I think that Emily and paul make a good double act

----------


## Nurreven

I just get so confused with it all - why can't they think of different names for different shows... I mean come on there are plenty of names to choose from   :Ponder:

----------


## Omnicube

Fine!  Robbie is a real bundle of energy.  He's running everywhere!

----------


## Jade

Please Do not have general chit chat on here.


Thanks

----------


## Nurreven

Really   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   how cool is that, just meeting up again - there must be hundreds and hundreds of board out there and you run into each other here... wow and it really is a small world and what board were you on before this one I can't believe you just met up like that again you must be so pleased   :Clap:

----------


## Nurreven

> Please Do not have general chit chat on here.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I am sorry jude jude - i will ensure we only take soaps in the future - I was just amazed that people new eeach otehr on hear that is all

----------


## Omnicube

Yes, it's fantastic!

Paul is a very caring character, don't you think?  And I like his spats with Val!

----------


## Jade

> I am sorry jude jude - i will ensure we only take soaps in the future - I was just amazed that people new eeach otehr on hear that is all


No worries, we have a thread for BBC Friends, although you may not be from there you can have a general chat.

See  here

----------


## Nurreven

> Yes, it's fantastic!
> 
> Paul is a very caring character, don't you think?  And I like his spats with Val!


He spits at  Val - this sounds a very interesting programme I am looking forward to watching my first Emmerdale - when is it on and what side and at what time and does he spat at anyone else   :Rotfl:

----------


## Nurreven

Did Marlon kill his girlfriend and bury her under the pub or something like that?  Do you think soaps have a habit of repeating each other as the same think is happening in Eastenders only its Chrissie who buries Den under the pub   :Lol:

----------


## Omnicube

Marlon's wife was hit by a chimney stack when the pub was hit by lightening, so for a while she was buried alive  beneath the rubble, but she was rescued, only to die in hospital!

I've got to go now - I'll see you later - it was nice chatting!

----------


## Nurreven

Thirsty Bandit and Brenda1817 you must not chit chat on this thread - I was told off earlier by one of moderators and I am only new so I don't want to be thrown off the boards.  Tell me more about Emmerdale - what is Emmerdale is it a place?   :Ponder:

----------


## brenda1971

Maybe if you watch Emmerdale tonight on itv at 7 you might learn more.It is a village in the yorkshire Dales

----------


## Nurreven

> Maybe if you watch Emmerdale tonight on itv at 7 you might learn more.It is a village in the yorkshire Dales


Oh?  my friend just told me it was a farm I suppose I will have to see for myself. Do you think it will be on sky I don't have normal tv

----------


## brenda1971

> Oh?  my friend just told me it was a farm I suppose I will have to see for myself. Do you think it will be on sky I don't have normal tv



i think that they show it on itv 2 at the weekend.Also i was trying to find out why thirsty bandit was poking fun at you.You seem really nice what is your proper name

----------


## atomicgem

> What made me think was the way he was looking at emily last nite.Also Emma has started to take a few steps on her own so that is good


Who is Emma????  :Searchme:

----------


## atomicgem

> Emma is my daughter


thought this was the emmerdale page!!! not chit chat,   :Angry:

----------


## Jade

Please Do Not Use This Thread For General Chit Chat

----------


## brenda1971

Sorry it wont happen again.Where do you go if you wanna general chat

----------


## Jade

> No worries, we have a thread for BBC Friends, although you may not be from there you can have a general chat.
> 
> See here


I posted it for you yesterday

----------


## Sherbs

I honestly think paul and emily are going to get together. I am well aware he is gay, but that doesn't mean he can't find someone he loves from the opposite sex. Although she is female, she is daft and appeals to his sense of humour, and they both sound similar (high pitched squeaky voices!).
Time will tell.

----------


## Jemma

No, I don't think they are going to get together!! If they do get together I think it will be very unrealistic, i hope they don't, i think they are just what each other needs but as friends only!! lol

----------


## Roslyn

too right so irritating

----------


## chance

god i hate the man!

----------


## Keating's babe

I'm loving Paul and his new found friendship with Emily.  Chalk and cheese but it works.  I loved the shocked look when Emily told him about Viv.

----------


## brenda1971

I am warming to paul now.I think him and Emily are a great double act

----------

